
Why no-one can prevent Elon Musk from dwarfing the airline industry - floriferous
https://medium.com/@jeancharlesgasche/why-no-one-can-prevent-elon-musk-from-dwarfing-the-airline-industry-now-9fe8a468bebc
======
haihaibye
Historically rockets not infrequently blow up. NASA can find specially trained
astronauts to risk a 1% chance of death to push forward human progress but how
many people will put up with a 1% or even 0.1% chance to save a few hours
flying?

~~~
lllllll
Great point. But isn't SpaceX precisely driving that % lower and lower by
accumulating rocket launch - and landing - experience by the dozens or
eventually hundreds?

